# Fragebogen - PC zusammenstellen/aufrüsten



## Lordac (11. Juni 2019)

*Hallo,

hier bist du richtig wenn du einen komplett neuen PC, oder den vorhandenen aufrüsten möchtest!*

Damit wir dir schnell und gezielt helfen können, bitten wir um ein paar Angaben.

Lies dir vorab die Erklärungen durch, kopiere dann die anschließenden Fragen in ein neu erstelltes, aussagekräftiges Thema, und beantworte sie so gut es geht!

*Los geht´s!*

*1. ) Wo hakt es:*
Finde dein *CPU-*/*GPU-*/*RAM-*Limit heraus!

Bitte installiere den MSI-Afterburner **klick**, schau dir das PCGH-Video dazu an **klack**, und lass dir folgende Werte im gewünschten Spiel anzeigen: Auslastung von *GPU*, *VRAM*, *RAM*, sowie die *FPS*.

Anhand der Werte kannst du folgende Rückschlüsse ziehen:

Grafikkarte voll ausgelastet und zu wenig FPS: eine schnellere Grafikkarte ist nötig
VRAM voll und zu wenig FPS: Grafikkarte mit mehr VRAM kaufen
RAM zu mehr als 80% gefüllt: mehr RAM kaufen
nichts davon: CPU zu langsam, neue CPU kaufen, ggf. Unterbau erneuern

Um die CPU zu testen (wie viele FPS schafft sie), gehst du wie folgt vor:

Stell deine Spiele so ein, wie sie mit der neuen Grafikkarte laufen sollen.
Anschließend reduzierst du *ausschließlich* Auflösung, Kantenglättung (Antialiasing), Render-Skalierung, Texturen und Umgebungsverdeckung (Ambient Occlusion) auf den kleinsten Wert.
Hast du dann genügend FPS und keine Ruckler --> die CPU kann bleiben!
Hast du zu wenige FPS und Ruckler --> die CPU und ggf. der Unterbau muss erneuert werden!
Mit dieser Vorgehensweise findest du selbst raus was limitiert, dies hilft uns dich schnell und konkret zu beraten!

Darüber hinaus informierst du dich am besten im Thema von "HisN": *Erste-Hilfe-Guide zu Rucklern, FPS-Problemen und streikenden PCs*

*2.) PC-Hardware:*
Bitte gib dein vorhandenes System und/oder schon neu gekaufte Komponenten möglichst genau an.

Solltest du keinen PC oder Teile haben, oder den vorhandenen weitergeben/verkaufen wollen, musst du *nichts* angeben und machst z.B. drei Striche: *"---"*.

Falls du nicht weißt welche Komponenten in deinem PC stecken, hilft dir das Programm *HWiNFO* weiter.

Auf dem Netzteil ist in der Regel ein *Aufkleber*, da steht dann das *Modell*, die *Wattzahl* und der *Hersteller* drauf!

*3.) Monitor:*
Falls du nicht weißt, welche *Auflösung* (= Rechtsklick auf den Desktop --> Anzeigeeinstellungen --> Bildschirmauflösung), *Frequenz* oder *variable Synchronisierung* dein Monitor hat , nenne uns einfach das *Modell*!

*4.) Anwendungszweck:*
Gib bitte die Spiele / Programme an, welche du am häufigsten spielst / verwendest, bzw. was der PC können soll.

*5.) Budget:*
Diese Summe beinhaltet die PC-Komponenten, Punkt 7.), und mögliche Kosten für den Zusammenbau!

*6.) Kaufzeitpunkt:*
Bitte gib einen Kaufzeitpunkt an, damit wir einen Anhaltspunkt haben ob eine konkrete Zusammenstellung schon Sinn macht.
Wenn du z.B. erst in 2-6 Monaten kaufen möchtest, dann warte mit der Anfrage!

*7.) sonstige benötigte Komponenten und Wünsche:*

Monitor (Größe, Auflösung)
Betriebssystem
Gehäuse
WLAN, Bluetooth
RGB/Beleuchtung/Optik allgemein
Maus + ggf. Mauspad, Tastatur
Headset
...

*8.) Zusammenbau:*
Falls du Hilfe brauchst, dann schau hier rein: *Die PCGH-Bastler*

*9.) Speicherplatz:*
Bitte gib an wie viel Speicherplatz auf einer schnellen SSD sein soll, und für wie viel eine langsamere Magnetfestplatte (HDD) reicht.

*Hier nun die eigentlichen Fragen für euch zum kopieren:*
(Diese bitte in euer Thema einfügen und beantworten)

*1.) Wo hakt es
2.) PC-Hardware
3.) Monitor
4.) Anwendungszweck
5.) Budget
6.) Kaufzeitpunkt
7.) sonstige benötigte Komponenten und Wünsche
8.) Zusammenbau
9.) Speicherplatz*

Wenn ihr Anregungen/Verbesserungsvorschläge zu diesem Thema habt, schaut bitte hier rein: *Fragebogen - Diskussionsthema*

Gruß,

die PCGH*X*-Gemeinschaft


----------



## chill_eule (18. Dezember 2021)

*push*

Neu und brandaktuell: Der Fragebogen 2021 für all eure Bedürfnisse!

Jetzt ausprobieren!


----------

